# Un mouton tondu



## anntraxh (29 Décembre 2006)

Bien, avec le temps qui passe , les années, l'âge et tout ça  , je me retrouve donc à pratiquer d'autres passe-temps que la lecture de macg et le code html et les css etc. etc.

Je remonte donc des abysses du bar ce merveilleux sujet de Doc ( non ??? siiiiiiiii !!!! ) pour profiter de  l'audience  de ce merveilleux forum afin de demander si parmi vous, il n'y aurait pas quelqu'un qui, non seulement est complètement fou de mac, mais en plus, élèverait des moutons, car je suis à la recherche de toison brute ( ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, brute !   ) 

Je file   sisi, je file  

me contacter par mp, au cas où


----------



## Nephou (9 Janvier 2007)

_petite remont&#233;e &#224; la surface suite &#224; extraction&#8230; au cas o&#249;&#8230;_


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2007)

Pas foutus d'&#233;crire correctement ces modl&#233;rateurs.


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Merci merci, il est vrai que j'eusse peut-&#234;tre mieux fait  d'ouvrir un sujet ce jour l&#224;&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> ... je suis à la recherche de toison brute...



   

Je file aussi...:rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je m'y attendais à ce genre de réponse :rateau: 
Mais on file de la laine, du lama, de l'alpaga, du cashemire etc. et de l'oppossum aussi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2007)

et du jojo.

tellement beau le jojo qui fait croire ce qu'on lui fait croire


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je file aussi...:rateau:



Et après on me dit que je sais pas me tenir 



Joli travail Anne.
Et si tu _récupérais_ un troupeau un mouton ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Et si tu _récupérais_ un troupeau un mouton ?



oui, ce serait une idée , mais en  appart ça va pas le faire je crois !


----------



## jojoleretour (9 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> et du jojo.
> 
> tellement beau le jojo qui fait croire ce qu'on lui fait croire





Sois plus explicite merci, MP si besoin :mouais:


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi chui un peu poilu mais en rasant un max, ca va pas faire bezef !


----------



## rezba (9 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi chui un peu poilu mais en rasant un max, ca va pas faire bezef !




Laisse. J'ai l'homme qu'il faut pour Ann.









Et trouvé en Gelbique, hein !


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Bande de nases !


----------



## dool (9 Janvier 2007)

Mad'Anne ! Ne me fais jamais de chaussettes avec ce truc là hein ?!!  

Par contre, une échappe avec les poils crâniens de Patoch et Rezba je veux bien...ça se revendrais des millions une rareté pareil !!!!! (Bon courage :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Laisse. J'ai l'homme qu'il faut pour Ann.


Un bien beau cas d'hypertrichose.


----------



## rezba (9 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un bien beau cas d'hypertrichose.



ll perd trois choses ? 

J'comprends pas ce que tu écris. C'est comme le Tristan et Isolde, je le parle que sous la torture.


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Et on cesse de se foutre de ma gulle, quand j'aurai commercialisé la housse de MacBook Pro en laine teinte, filée et tricotée à la main, ça va faire un tabac ( merdre je ne fume plus   :rateau: ) !!! 

J'ai déjà la housse de popod assortie aux chaussettes


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

oh ! je peux avoir un bonnet fait par tes petites mains avec une dédicace ? :rose::love:

_c'est pour grib' _


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oh ! je peux avoir un bonnet fait par tes petites mains avec une dédicace ? :rose::love:
> 
> _c'est pour grib' _



OK , no problemo  ce genre de modèle te plait ?







© Knitty


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> OK , no problemo  ce genre de modèle te plait ?
> 
> 
> 
> © Knitty



Ah ouais terrible... pour les couleurs, aime bien les rouges foncés, les terres, les ocres et les bruns... enfin à toi de voir  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ouais terrible... pour les couleurs, aime bien les rouges foncés, les terres, les ocres et les bruns... enfin à toi de voir  :love:


Ca roule  comment tu as fait pour savoir ce que j'ai teint cette aprème ???


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2007)

Purée !  
c'est une veritable industrie !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Laisse. J'ai l'homme qu'il faut pour Ann.



On sent qu'il va pas bien Golf depuis qu'il est plus modo: il perd ses poils.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer > La bergère fait des pelottes et elle les faits bien !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> Ca roule  comment tu as fait pour savoir ce que j'ai teint cette aprème ???



C'est un don 

Je sais par exemple que Amok n'a pas tiré la chasse d'eua en sortant tout à l'heure des toilettes, et que DocEvil s'était maquillé et mis sur son 31 pour regarder la Keynote en live


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et que DocEvil s'était maquillé et mis sur son 31 pour regarder la Keynote en live


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : j'avais ressorti mes faux-cils et mis un rouge absolument sublime


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : j'avais ressorti mes faux-cils et mis un rouge absolument sublime



Ne soit pas si sinistre... je suis pas encore marié :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ne soit pas si sinistre... je suis pas encore marié :love:


Je te souhaite donc beaucoup de bonheur à venir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te souhaite donc beaucoup de bonheur à venir.




faux cul... 


:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2007)

Une fois j'avais vu une emission à la TV d'une dame qui adorait filer. Et comme elle avait plus de laine, elle avait essayé avec les poils de son chien. :hein: Donc elle le brossait tout les jours, récupérait les poils, et en faisait des pelottes. Elle a finit par en faire un pull.. En poils de son chien :rateau: Bon ça allait que c'était un gros chien, genre terre neuve...  J'imagine si ça avait été un petit caniche  

Bref si tu n'as pas de chien Anne, tu peux essayer les salons de toilletage autour de chez toi, ils voudront peut être bien te filer les poils des chiens :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sinon là j'aperçois le gros chat du voisin de gauche qui sort après la pluie.
> 
> Je le chope, je le tonds, je t'envoie cela dans une petite enveloppe : faudra trier mais y a de quoi faire une petite pelote noire et une petite pelote blanche.
> :love:



C'est un angora ? :love:

sinon tu pourrais aussi te lancer dans le lapin


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2007)

Je vais peut être dire une connerie, mais si tu achetais tout simpelment des pelotes?


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais peut être dire une connerie, mais si tu achetais tout simpelment des pelotes?




Ouaip tu peux faire ça, tu les défiles, et comme ça aprés tu peux les refiler :love:


----------



## anntraxh (10 Janvier 2007)

Euh ben oui je sais, les fileuses zé fileurs, ils filent leur chien leur chat  un peu de tout 


L'angora c'est pas trop mon truc mais ça se file aussi bien sûr, et quand à acheter des pelotes, Fab'Fab, ma démarche est justement de pouvoir, pour le prix de revient d'une vague matière synthétique courante, concevoir un fil original, unique, avec une matière première de très bonne qualité .

Je n'ai pas trop de fric, vois-tu, et si je passe des heures à tricoter un pull, autant que ce soit en pur merinos ou autre laine ou soie ou mohair, avec une teinture grands teint pour les couleurs, et si ce genre de pull demande un peu plus d'attention à l'entretien, je sais qu'après 2 ou 3 (ou plus) saisons, je porterai toujours un beau pull et non une serpillère boulochée juste bonne à nettoyer les wc du bar macg !  

Ce genre de fils  artisanal est, pour ces raisons, recherché par bien des tricoteuses et tricoteurs, (très "tendance" le tricot, chez les mecs outre-atlantique !   )


----------



## boddy (10 Janvier 2007)

Une idée (peut-être ?), pourquoi tu t'adresses pas aux commerçants qui changent les toiles de matelas ? Il existe encore (j'en avais il n'y a pas si longtemps) des matelas en pure laine et il existe donc surement encore des personnes qui n'en veulent plus. Ce serait de la récup pas chère. Tu pourrais même mettre une annonce sur internet pour récupérer cette laine !


----------



## anntraxh (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais j'ai lu quelque part que la laine utilis&#233;e pour les matelas &#233;tait justement une laine d'une qualit&#233; m&#233;diocre pour un usage de filature.

Il existe des moutons "&#224; laine" et des moutons "&#224; viande" ( dont la laine est cependant parfois tr&#232;s douce et tr&#232;s belle), et suivant la partie du corps ou la laine est tondue ( dos, flancs,&#8230  la qualit&#233; varie aussi !

Un fileur et tisserand artisanal a racont&#233; sur un forum que dans son coin, (pas loin du parc du Mercantour) les bergers _brulaient_ la laine de leur troupeaux, car les commercants lainiers ne venaient m&#234;me plus l'acheter ( vive le synth&#233;tique !  )

On trouve bien s&#251;r sur le web un bon nombre de firmes sp&#233;cialis&#233;es dans les fibres pr&#233;par&#233;es pour le filage, mais bon , on ne sait jamais, il y a des fanas de filage et de mac ( autres que moi !  )alors pourquoi pas des fanas de mac bergers ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> alors pourquoi pas des fanas de mac bergers ?




Il y a quoi, comme sheepset sur ton Mac ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> Oui, mais j'ai lu quelque part que la laine utilisée pour les matelas était justement une laine d'une qualité médiocre pour un usage de filature.
> 
> Il existe des moutons "à laine" et des moutons "à viande" ( dont la laine est cependant parfois très douce et très belle), et suivant la partie du corps ou la laine est tondue ( dos, flancs,) la qualité varie aussi !
> 
> ...


 
Quel scandal !!!!

C'est vraiment horrible d'en arriver là.

Mais bon, il ne faut pas perdre de vue, que personnellement, je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais bon, il ne faut pas perdre de vue, que personnellement, je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.


Ah... t'as copulé avec .... heu non je vais m'abstenir


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Mais bon, il ne faut pas perdre de vue, que personnellement, je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler.



C'est la rambarde du balcon, qui doit être soulagée


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2007)

Dis Anne,
on verra la toison brute d'Amok sur la photo avec son cache-******* hivernal ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re bien


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4419251 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien



Je m'occupe en ce moment même de la mise en place du Paypal et de gonfler les serveurs. Il y en aura pour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Aura t'il un pompom ?


----------



## anntraxh (27 Septembre 2007)

oui oui, je pense &#224; cr&#233;er une gamme compl&#232;te de mod&#232;les, avec pompon, of course !


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je m'occupe en ce moment même de la mise en place du Paypal et de gonfler les serveurs. Il y en aura pour tout le monde !



Ca pour gonfler... tu sais faire


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> oui oui, je pense à créer une gamme complète de modèles, avec pompon, of course !



je peux avoir un aperçu?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je peux avoir un aperçu?


ouais c vrai ça j'avais passé commande moi... il en est où mon bonnet-ponpon pur tricot ? :mouais::rose::love::rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais c vrai ça j'avais passé commande moi... il en est où mon bonnet-ponpon pur tricot ? :mouais::rose::love::rateau:



ouuuuuuups :rateau:

je vais trrrrrès sérieusement y songer !


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je peux avoir un aperçu?



En fait je cherche des mannequins pour faire un catalogue :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (1 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> En fait je cherche des mannequins pour faire un catalogue :rose:





demande a grug :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> En fait je cherche des mannequins pour faire un catalogue :rose:




on t'envois nos photos et tu les colles dessus dans 'toshop ... Amok il va bien te faire ça ?


----------



## anntraxh (1 Octobre 2007)

ah oui, oui oui .
puis &#224; starmac aussi ???? non ? 

 :love: 

et &#224; webo ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> on t'envois nos photos et tu les colles dessus dans 'toshop ... Amok il va bien te faire ça ?


Envois déjà la tienne.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> En fait je cherche des mannequins pour faire un catalogue :rose:



Après le calendrier des Dieux du Stade, le catalogue de MacG  :love:


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> ah oui, oui oui .
> puis à starmac aussi ???? non ?
> 
> :love:



fais voir les modèles, j'y réfléchirai


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2007)

Genre _chaussette_ rose ?


----------



## da capo (1 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Genre _chaussette_ rose ?



modèle arlésienne quoi


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Envois déjà la tienne.


Je vais envoyer ça à Ann', par mp :casse: faut juste que je saches si il y a une posture quelconque à adopter, l'envirronement, souriant ou pas... bref


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vais envoyer ça à Ann', par mp :casse: faut juste que je saches si il y a une posture quelconque à adopter, l'envirronement, souriant ou pas... bref


Tu m'excuseras, je ne suis pas assez à l'aise avec mon corps pour faire de même.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu m'excuseras, je ne suis pas assez à l'aise avec mon corps pour faire de même.


Shrek y arrive bien lui, alors, t'as toutes tes chances:love::love::love:


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië , tu  lis parfois tes mails , tu la veux cette bonnette, oui où  ?????


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> Sindanárië , tu  lis parfois tes mails , tu la veux cette bonnette, oui où  ?????



OUps pardon :rose::rose: j'avais pas ouvert ma box ... hum

Alors vi je veux:love: mais pas de modele classique... l'original :rateau:


----------

